# BMC SLR02 X Cannondale Supersix Evo



## Cpvieira (Jul 19, 2015)

HI folks,

finally I was able to find a BMC forum. I'll be in UK next week and expect to buy a new bike.

I was very much decided for a cannondale supersix evo ultegra. However, I was infected with the BMC virus and now I can only think of the team machine.

There are some cons related to the time machine and this is where I want your opinion:

- For the same price of the cannondale supersix evo ultegra ($1700) I can only get the SLR02 with 105. Is the SLR02 frame so better that somehow compensate the inferior groupset and wheels? Why do you think SLR02 would be a better option overall?
- The only shop I found in UK is evans. Do they usually work with in store discounts or the prices in store are pretty much the ones we see in the website? Anywhere else I can find this bike in UK (london preferably).
- Does bmc sell the SLR02 frame? If so, can I install a campagnolo chorus on it?

-In terms of ride, does the SLR02 get close to SLR01 or there is much difference? The reviews say the difference is mininal, but you never know.
If there is much difference, I would prefer to wait some more and buy the SLR01 and then start building the bike...




Many Thanks!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Cannondale has changed the SuperSix HiMod for 2015. 
Cannondale releases 'balanced' SuperSix EVO Hi-Mod - VeloNews.com

What model year SuperSix are you considering? 

The SuperSix is a phenomenal frame. If it fits you, you'd be hard pressed to find a better frame at the price. IMO.

As far as I know, both the frames are available as frames only. Then, build them as you like.

Shopping based on component group set is a little gimmicky from a marketing standpoint.


----------



## Cpvieira (Jul 19, 2015)

Regarding the cannondale, it is the supersix evo version 2015 not the hi-mod, which is over my budget.

Really that I can get the slr02 frame? Do you know where in uk? As far as I know, only Evans cycle sells the bike in UK and they dont have it in their website.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know anything about the c-dale, but the SLR is a great bike.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Cpvieira said:


> Regarding the cannondale, it is the supersix evo version 2015 not the hi-mod, which is over my budget.
> 
> Really that I can get the slr02 frame? Do you know where in uk? As far as I know, only Evans cycle sells the bike in UK and they dont have it in their website.


Why not email Evans and ask them. I'm pretty sure they are the exclusive dealer for BMC in the UK


----------



## Nath8 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
I own a 2012 Supersix. Not the EVO model, but it is a great bike to ride. I test rode a SLR01 2015 earlier in the year, and was hoping for it to blow my mind, but it didn't. It was very nice to ride but it wasn't any better than the Cannondale. I'm now looking to buy a 2015 HM EVO frame to replace mine.


----------

